# First hunter/jumper show TIPS PLEASE!!



## Fudgelove

Hey guys! Ok so I recently got a new trainer and have been working with her for a few months. She has gotten me so far and now i have a show in 3 weeks! This is my first show cantering and jumping (ive come from walk trot to jumping 2 feet and cantering all in 2 months, my trainer is amazing). I would like to know of any tips about the flat or over fences for what the judges may look for a little more or anything i can work on to make my rides memorable and as nice as possible. Any little odd things that judges like to see would be great because its my first H/J show and ive heard the judges are way different! Thanks a ton! ~xoxo Morgan and Fudge<3~


----------



## tlkng1

Like you said, all judges are different but a few regular things to do.

1. Use a conservative color pad, preferably white, and I mean SNOWY white . They also tend to prefer pads that are fitted to the saddle rather than square pads.

2. Make sure you and your horse are impeccable in turnout. Conservative colors, clean, neat, hair in a hairnet if needed. Horse neatly braided and clean; practice braiding if you need to prior to the show. Tack should be very clean, don't forget the bit..shine it up and yes, even clean the pads in your irons. Your boots should glisten..have someone handy with a towel to do a quick buff on your boots and your horse if necessary.

3. For flat classes try not to pass other horses and be careful of your ring etiquette. If you need to pass, call it out. Don't crowd the horse in front of you. Even without a red ribbon in the tail type warning the horse might kick if you get too close and it also distracts the other horse...use good sportsmanship. Try not to pass if you can as you will lose the judge's eye due to blocking the path of sight. Don't try and get revenge on someone if they cut you off. Getting proverbial road rage in the ring isn't a way to impress the judge  

4. For fence classes . You need to keep a steady pace, I am assuming hunters here. Do a nice round hunter circle at the start and finish..caveat here. If the first fence is at the "top" of the ring, where you enter, do a hunter circle to establish your pace but make it pretty. Of the first fence is at the opposite end of the ring from where you enter you don't need to do a hunter circle. Pick up a nice balanced canter about halfway down the side of the ring, either from the walk or trot however your horse is more balanced, and get your pace. Use the entire ring in your round. Go deep into your corners and take your time; again, assuming hunter round. Do a simple change of lead in the corner if necessary (if your horse doesn't do flying lead changes)..never approach a new line on the wrong lead. Some trainers will say not to break stride even to get on the correct lead but in my experience the judge would rather see a balanced break in stride and a simple change than a horse going into a line on the wrong lead or in a cross canter. Listen to your trainer on this one though. Don't cluck or talk to your horse if you can avoid it or if you do, do it very quietly and not in front of the judge. 

Get to the show early enough so you aren't rushed in your prep time or warm-up time. Find out where your courses are posted so you can figure out how the course is ordered. Most hunter classes are simple. Normally the run is an inside line to an outside line to an inside line to an outside line. Obviously this can vary by course designer but a hunter course isn't supposed to have complicated turns until you get into the much higher levels of equitation or hunter. The warm-up ring can get hectic if there are several people jumping but just remember to pass left shoulder to left shoulder (when meeting) and stay to the inside track if you are going slower than another horse going in the same direction. Watch your jumping in the warm-up ring..call out the jumps as you approach. Be mindful of where you are going. People may not hear or simply will stay in the way so you need to be balanced and ready to turn from the jump if your landing path isn't clear.

As I always hear...breathe and smile even if your horse is being a complete noodle  No matter your placing, as long as you are happy with your horse and your riding, you did well and remember, this is your first show..use it as a baseline on which you can build for future shows.


----------



## justashowmom

"3. For flat classes try not to pass other horses and be careful of your ring etiquette. If you need to pass, call it out. Don't crowd the horse in front of you. Even without a red ribbon in the tail type warning the horse might kick if you get too close and it also distracts the other horse...use good sportsmanship. Try not to pass if you can as you will lose the judge's eye due to blocking the path of sight. Don't try and get revenge on someone if they cut you off. Getting proverbial road rage in the ring isn't a way to impress the judge "
Don't be afraid to use your quarter lines to maintain space. The Judge can't see you bunched up with other horses. Just don't stay there. Use them to either circle or get to a clear space on the rail. A lot of shows run 2 flat classes - one eq and one under saddle. For the under saddle, let your horse show that he/she is a pleasure to ride. Sometimes that will help you if your horse is not a "10" mover. 
​


----------



## mildot

For jumpers: stay on the saddle and beat the clock.


----------



## tlkng1

mildot said:


> For jumpers: stay on the saddle and beat the clock.


<laughing> You forgot..get over the fences in any way possible and leave them up.

Yes, jumpers is more laid back in turnout and textbook riding regard. The idea is fastest time with fewest faults. Turnout isn't necessarily as important but your warm-up ring etiquette is the same, though, the more laid back hunter riders tend to stay out of the way of the big bad jumpers


----------



## mildot

tlkng1 said:


> <laughing> You forgot..get over the fences in any way possible and leave them up.
> 
> Yes, jumpers is more laid back in turnout and textbook riding regard. The idea is fastest time with fewest faults. Turnout isn't necessarily as important but your warm-up ring etiquette is the same, though, the more laid back hunter riders tend to stay out of the way of the big bad jumpers


I'm sort of a stickler for turnout, and would show up at a jumper show dressed to the nines in jacket, white shirt/tie, spit shined boots, sparkling tack, and spotless, braided horse.


----------



## Jumper12

mildot said:


> I'm sort of a stickler for turnout, and would show up at a jumper show dressed to the nines in jacket, white shirt/tie, spit shined boots, sparkling tack, and spotless, braided horse.


For jumpers I personally only go for the jacket and stuff if its a classic or something. otherwise just look nice and pulled together, still use a hairnet and have everything clean!
OP, is this a rated show or a schooling/local show?


----------



## Fudgelove

Thanks everyone! And yes I am showing hunters and it isnt my first show i showed all last year just 4-h though.


----------



## tlkng1

mildot said:


> I'm sort of a stickler for turnout, and would show up at a jumper show dressed to the nines in jacket, white shirt/tie, spit shined boots, sparkling tack, and spotless, braided horse.


I admit I am a turnout freak as well. If I was doing jumpers, however, the only thing I would do different than hunters is not braid. 

Everything else though was hunter ring equivalent. Jacket, shirt, choker, gloves, extra shiny boots, clean tack and "spit shined" horse.

Something I detest in either the hunter or jumper ring..someone who walks in with the ends of any leather pices outside of their keepers. If they come loose over a course I can live with it but never on entry into the ring.


----------



## ThistleRidge

*HOrse Show Tips*

Well done on preparing for your horse show. 

~ Tip~
Please remember to understand the requiremtents of the class. Fitted saddle pads are a requirement for hunter and hack classes and are permitted in jumper classes. Know what is required in the class. Equitation, vs hunter vs jumper vs hack vs dressage they all have different requirements and the judge will look for different things

~ Tip ~
First impressions are important. Have your horse immaculately turned out. This includes brushing, bathing and braiding. Turn out can be a turn off if you enter the ring and don't look the part. A nicely turned out horse will be noted by the judge.

~ Tip ~
Have your bridle clean and fitting properly. Poorly fitted equipment, sloppy nosebands and flapping straps are a turn off and draw the judges attention away from the performance of the horse. 

Please let us know how you did!

~Laura

ThistleRidgeSkillBuilders


----------



## loveyourhorse

thumbs on top, fingers closed


----------

